# New home sneezes? Dark chocolate?



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I've heard ark chocolate can help with respiratory stuff and penny ha sneezes that are probably just new home sneezes could I give her one every couple days just as a precaution?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Dark chocolate acts as a bronchial dilator, this means if the air ways are tight it can help. New home sneezes are more likley to be stress related, possibly linked with a lowered immune system so won't be affected by it. Your better off just keeping a good eye on her, possibly looking into echanacia if you want to give her a boost


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't see why not! Make sure it's 70% or more dark chocolate. I think you can give them about a chocolate chip size piece once a day. (Someone correct me if I'm wrong). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I wouldn't give chocolate daily, as much as it's useful when they are ill is really not a healthy snack, full of sugar and fat, the darker stuff is better but still not exactly healthy


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I was really thinking every two to three days not every day, just cuz I'm not sure if she's sick, echinacea? Please inform me what is this?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

My basic treatment for new home sneezes is keeping the new baby warm, comfy and loved. Stress may have a lot to do with being sick and getting better, so lots of attention and affection will help.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Echanacia is a herbal remedy which is meant to boost the immune system, theres some reasonable evidence it does work, though not comprehensive. If you aim for a child's bottle and aim for 1 drop per rat per day in their water for 3 weeks, then break for a week if your doing it preventativly. Keep an eye on if they will take it in their water, mine like it but I know some people who only take it hidden in something


----------

